# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  ممكن تقبلوني عضوه بينكم

## عاشقة الوهم

ممكن ترحبون بياولاأشيل قشي وأطلع

سلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكيد انت مقبولة 

وبدون امتحان بعد
الدار دارش

----------


## كبرياء

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/g7364930.gif[/IMG]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

يسعدني الترحيب بي 

سلام

----------


## Sweet Magic

*  
**::+:+:+:+::

أهلاً وسهلاَ بك أخي الكريم .. 

¨°o.O ( ..^عاشقة الوهم* *^.. ) O.o°¨ 

حللت أهلاً .. ووطئت سهلاً .. 
ياهلا بك بين اخوانك وأخواتك .. 
ان شاء الله تسمتع معــانا .. 
وتفيد وتستفيد معانـا .. 
وبانتظار مشاركاتـك وابداعاتـك .. 
ســعداء بتـواجـدك معانا .. وحيـاك الله

::+:+:+:+::*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*.•° رنــيــن صـــادق يــعــزف الــحــان الــحــيــاة °•. 
.•° تـــــشـــــدوا بـــــه الآشــــجـــــــان °•.
.•° وطـــيـــــور تـــحــلــــق فـــي الـــــســـــمــــاء °•.
.•° وتــــهــــتـــف الــعــــصـافــــيـــر فــــرحــــاً °•.
.•. أكــتــب بــالـنـور عـلى شــاشــة ذاكــرتــي بــعــضــاً مـن حديـــث..... .•.
.•. لآضــعــهــا عــلــى صــفــحــات منتديات شبكة الناصرة .•.
.•. فــأنــقــش عـلـى جـدرانـهـا وجـدران الـزمـن الــمـاضـي والــحــاضــر .•.
.•. تـرحـيـبـي بـك وأنـت أمـامـي فـي الـدرب الـطـويـل تـرحـيـب أرويـه بـصـدى الـذكـرى .•.
.•. قــدومــك إلــيــنــا ووجــودك مــعــنــا زادنـــا فـــرحــاً وســرور .•.
.•. ولآجلــك نــفــرش الآرض بــدل الـــتـــراب زهـــور .•.
.•. مــاأسـعــد شبكة الناصرة بــحــضــورك .•. 
.•. أهـــلاً بــك * عاشقة الوهم * لتــنـــضــم لمنتدانا.•.
.•. وأتــمــنــى أن نـرى كــل مــاهــو مــمــيــز لــديــكـ .•.*

**

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز



----------


## fatemah

[IMG]http://img376.**************/img376/9259/1212424fg4.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مرحباً بك أختي الفاضلة :-



..*..عاشقة الوهم..*..






بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ...



وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ...



وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ...



وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ...



أهلاً وسهلاً بك...







:.* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*.:

بعبير الورد نحييك وبهذاالحضور ...



بخطوط القلم نزين لك أرق ترحيب ...



وبرائحة العود والمحبة ننتظر أبداع القلم الرائع ...



مع تمنياتي لكما بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا هنا ...




















أختكم






»؛°.. سحر القوافي ..°؛«

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

* welcome*   



 
 
مرحبا بك أختي الكريمة ::-
*عاشقة الوهـم* 
 

*لقد طرب القلب فرحا ً بقدومكم ..* *وامتـلأت العيون ضياءا بمشاهدتكم* 
*فـأنتم من تتفتق الأزهار حبـا ً لـه ..* *وتخضر الحقول ودا ً لنسمــاته* 
*فـمرحبــــــا ً بــقـــدومـــكم إلــى أهـلكم ...* *ووصــولــكم إلى بيتكم* 
*فـلقد سعــدنا بالنـظر إلـى شــخصكم ..**وفرحنا صدقا ً بمجيئكم* 
*ومن أعمـــــاق الفـــــؤاد نـــقول لكــم* 


* حللتم أهـلا ونزلتم سهلاً*  

*فنــزولكــم هــو نـــزول خــير وبــركة واستقراركم بيننا* 
*هــو كــاســتقرار نــبض قلـب بـعد خــــوف ووجـــل* 
*فأنتم الآن بين أحضان الأخوة ورياض العشرة*  
*آملين أن تسعد أيامكم في استقراركم بيننا* 
*وأن تصلوا إى نيل المـرام فــي ربوعنا* 
*سائلين المولى عز وجل لكم* 
*الموفقية والنجاح*

----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## الأمل البعيد

بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ...



وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ...



وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ...



وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ...



أهلاً وسهلاً بك..




تحياتي



الأمل البعيد

----------


## سيناريو

**


**


**


*حياك الله.......*
*لقد سعدنا بقدومك الينا* 
*اتمنا لك ان تفيد وتستفيد وتجد كل ماهو مفيد* 
*وان تقضي اجمل الاوقات معنا* 



*فمرحبا بك* 

*في انتظار مشاركاتك الجميلة .....*

----------


## ريحانة الحب



----------


## سمراء



----------


## عاشقه ال محمد



----------


## ملكة سبأ

يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره

----------


## همسة ألم

[IMG]http://img228.**************/img228/5658/untitled11pd9.png[/IMG]

----------


## khozam



----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## أسير الحرمان



----------


## عذاب المشاعر



----------


## همسات وله



----------


## دمعة على السطور

*..أختي العزيزة عاشقة الوهم..*
*..أهلاً وسهلاً بك بين أفراد عائلة منتدى الناصرة..*
*..نتمنى أن نكسب قلم نفتخر بمشاركته..*
*..تحية طيبة..*

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

يسعدني ترحيب بي 

مشكووورين

سلام

----------


## ايات الروح



----------

